# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Beeeeeeep

## Alienated

*Ne Forumin e Maqedonise lulezon fjalori. Shihni per ca behet fjale:*


*Te gjitha fjalet e shenuara me ngjyre te kuqe jane sharje te renda dhe shume direkte, me fjale mjaft pise. Dhe kjo vetem ne nje teme te vetme nga vetem dy persona. Mendoj qe duhet t'i kushtohet nje rendesi me e vecante Forumit te Maqedonise ose te mbyllet fare sepse cdo teme diskutimi po degjeneron ne sharje e ofendime nga ca tipa si keta me siper*.

Nuk e di nese i ka raportuar dikush keto postime (une jo) por mendoj qe bashe me autoret e tyre duhen fshire pergjithmone.

----------


## Apollyon

> Nuk e di nese i ka raportuar dikush keto postime (une jo) por mendoj qe bashe me autoret e tyre duhen fshire pergjithmone.


Bashkohem me parafolsin.

Kafshet se kan vendin ne nje vend te kulturuar ku ka njerez, kshu qe te fshihen bashke me postimet, njerez pa kulture edhe respekt.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk janë raportuar si shkrime. Faleminderit për raportimet tani do merrem me to.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ashtu esht kur e teprojn ta mbyllin temen ose ti perjashtojne

----------


## Lioness

Alienated, te dy anetaret u perjashtuan ne menyre permanente dhe tema u pastrua.  Flm qe terhoqe vemendje  :buzeqeshje: .

Lioness

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Alienated, meqë tema u pastrua dhe anëtarët u përjashtuan të ndryshova postimin në këtë temë, kishte një fjalor të patolerushëm  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithë të mirat, edhe një herë FALEMINDERIT.

----------

